
XTI Aircraft Following Elio Motors to Sell Shares on StartEngine - Grantarvey
https://www.startengine.com/startup/xti
======
Grantarvey
The offering is now live - Elio Motors just collected $17M with their campaign
on StartEngine. Check it out:

[http://www.crowdfundinsider.com/2016/02/81236-elio-motors-
cl...](http://www.crowdfundinsider.com/2016/02/81236-elio-motors-closes-
at-17-million-touts-50000-reservations/)

